# ثلاث طرق لتغليف واجهات المباني في العراق كلاندك (اليكابوند)



## الحاج تحسين (24 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم لا يخفى على الجميع كثرة تغليف الواجهات بمادة الكلادنك وحرصا مني على النهوض بواقع هكذا اعمل وهناك ثلاث طرق للتغليف وحسب الطرق الاتية 1- الطريقة الامريكية المتبعة في دول الخليج وهي يكون فيها الهيكل اي الفريم الداخلي من الالمنيوم ومقاطع التثبيت من الالمنيوم ( البراكيت ) وتثبت الواح الكلادنك فيها بواسطة البراغي وملئ مفاصل الجوينات بمادة السليكون الخاص لهذا الغرض وتعتبر هذة الطريقة من انجح الطرق في العالم لانها من الالمنيوم100% 2- التغليف بواسطة الهيكل الحديدي الفريم وتثبت فيها قطع الكلادنك بالبراغي وتملى مفاصل الجوينات بالسليكون ايضا ولكن من مساوء هذة الطريقة هي تموج الكلادنك بعد مرور فترة من الزمن وهذا التموج عائد الى تمدد وتقلص مقاطع الهيكل الحديدي وخصوصا الاجواء الحارة في بلدنا فضلا عن عامل الاكسدة المعروف في الحديد 3- الطريقة الرديئة جدا وهي التغليف بالهيكل الحديدي ولكن لاتثبت مقاطع الكلادنك بواسطة البراغي بل بواسطة الراسطة المعروفة ب (الاج ) وهذة الطريقة لاتحتوي على اي نسبة من المتانة ولاتحمي البناية من الماء لعدم وجود السليكون ويستغلها البعض وسيلة للتغليف لانها سريعة في العمل مستغلين للاسف جهل مهندسينا واصحاب المباني في هكذا عمل 
وانا حاضر الى اي استفسار *​


----------



## مازن ألحسن (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ (حاج تحسين) على المعلومة الجميلة وفعلا يجهلها الكثيرون ...وجزاك كل خير


----------



## الحاج تحسين (25 يناير 2011)

مازن ألحسن قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخ (حاج تحسين) على المعلومة الجميلة وفعلا يجهلها الكثيرون ...وجزاك كل خير


 اخي استاذ مازن شكرا على مرورك الكريم يا اخي اتمنى مهندسينا يعرفون الطريقة الصحيحة لهكذا تغليف خدمة البلدنا العزيز شكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن بناء (4 فبراير 2011)

فعلا الطريقه الاولى انجح ولكن الطريقه الثانيه الاكثر اتباعا في العراق لانها اقل كلفه
مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## الحاج تحسين (4 فبراير 2011)

حسن بناء قال:


> فعلا الطريقه الاولى انجح ولكن الطريقه الثانيه الاكثر اتباعا في العراق لانها اقل كلفه
> مشكور اخي الكريم


 اخي العزيز حسن بناء المحترم شكرا على ردك فعلا في فرق بسعر ولكن ليس بلمبلغ الكبير فقط زيادة عشرة دولارات على المتر الواحد


----------



## علي حقي (12 فبراير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومة وارجو لك الموفقية دائماً والتألق، اخي الكريم زيادة في المعلومة في هذا الموضوع ارجو التفصيل بالصور من الناحية الربط في الطريقة الاولى الامريكيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (12 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله بيك


----------



## اسعد حاجم (14 فبراير 2011)

الطريقة الثالثة هي المتبعة في العراق 
الرجاء شرح الطرق الثلاثة بدقة اكثر معزز بالصور التوضيحية 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الحاج تحسين (13 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم لا يخفى على الجميع كثرة تغليف الواجهات بمادة الكلادنك وحرصا مني على النهوض بواقع هكذا اعمل وهناك ثلاث طرق للتغليف وحسب الطرق الاتية 1- الطريقة الامريكية المتبعة في دول الخليج وهي يكون فيها الهيكل اي الفريم الداخلي من الالمنيوم ومقاطع التثبيت من الالمنيوم ( البراكيت ) وتثبت الواح الكلادنك فيها بواسطة البراغي وملئ مفاصل الجوينات بمادة السليكون الخاص لهذا الغرض وتعتبر هذة الطريقة من انجح الطرق في العالم لانها من الالمنيوم100% 2- التغليف بواسطة الهيكل الحديدي الفريم وتثبت فيها قطع الكلادنك بالبراغي وتملى مفاصل الجوينات بالسليكون ايضا ولكن من مساوء هذة الطريقة هي تموج الكلادنك بعد مرور فترة من الزمن وهذا التموج عائد الى تمدد وتقلص مقاطع الهيكل الحديدي وخصوصا الاجواء الحارة في بلدنا فضلا عن عامل الاكسدة المعروف في الحديد 3- الطريقة الرديئة جدا وهي التغليف بالهيكل الحديدي ولكن لاتثبت مقاطع الكلادنك بواسطة البراغي بل بواسطة الراسطة المعروفة ب (الاج ) وهذة الطريقة لاتحتوي على اي نسبة من المتانة ولاتحمي البناية من الماء لعدم وجود السليكون ويستغلها البعض وسيلة للتغليف لانها سريعة في العمل مستغلين للاسف جهل مهندسينا واصحاب المباني في هكذا عمل 
وانا حاضر الى اي استفسار *​


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (13 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحاج تحسين (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الى كل من وضع رد على موضوعي


----------



## نجائب ابو السعود (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كتير عالمعلومة


----------



## الحاج تحسين (6 أبريل 2011)

لاشكر على الواجب اخت نجائب


----------



## سعدالعراقي (9 أبريل 2011)

نعم هذه الطرق فعلا موجوده في لعراق ولايوجد جهل من قبل المهندسين لان انتشرت منذ فتره ليست بالقصيره وقد صممنا العديد من الابنيه والتي تم تنفيذها بالطرق الصحيحه العلميه وذلك بالاضافه الى ماذكر يجب ان توضع عوازل بين سطح البناء والتغليف مما يمنع او يقلل من الظروف الجويه وتاثيرها وكذلك يقلل من تاثير التمدد والتقلص الحراري وبالتالي الحفاظ على سطح مستوي علما توجد انواع كثيره من مواد الالكوبون هذه وتختلف باختلاف المنشا والنوعيه الخ


----------



## salamtaha (22 أبريل 2011)

حاج تحسين جزاك الله خير فعلا ما تقوله عن جهل مهندسينا وخصوصا الحكوميين واستغلال المقاولين لهذا الجهل وأسال هل ممكن تزويدنا باسعار تقريبية لكل نوع وبعض التفاصيل المصورة اذا امكن


----------



## Mustabd (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الحاج تحسين (25 أبريل 2011)

سعدالعراقي قال:


> نعم هذه الطرق فعلا موجوده في لعراق ولايوجد جهل من قبل المهندسين لان انتشرت منذ فتره ليست بالقصيره وقد صممنا العديد من الابنيه والتي تم تنفيذها بالطرق الصحيحه العلميه وذلك بالاضافه الى ماذكر يجب ان توضع عوازل بين سطح البناء والتغليف مما يمنع او يقلل من الظروف الجويه وتاثيرها وكذلك يقلل من تاثير التمدد والتقلص الحراري وبالتالي الحفاظ على سطح مستوي علما توجد انواع كثيره من مواد الالكوبون هذه وتختلف باختلاف المنشا والنوعيه الخ


 شكرا لك اخي سعد بالفعل يطلى الجدار بمادة البتيومين


----------



## الحاج تحسين (23 مايو 2011)

وذكر ان نفعت الذكرى المؤمنون


----------



## الحاج تحسين (31 مايو 2011)

يعلم اللة ان جميع مواضيعي وضعت الغاية منها معرفة الناس في مثل هذة الامور حتى لايقعوا ضحية النصابين


----------



## ابو حسنين (31 مايو 2011)

الاخ الكريم نشكر لك هذه المعلومات يفضل لو ترفق صور توضح الاساليب المتبعة في عمل ذلك

مع التقدير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رواء طارق (3 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
للاسف داتصير عمليه التغليف فعلا بصورة بشعه بدلا من ان تضيف الجماليه دايصير تشويه 
وخاصه عدنا في العراق بعد امكانيه العمل ضعيفه
شكرا لطرحك للموضوع


----------



## الحاج تحسين (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخت رواء ولردك الكريم وبالفعل تشوية التغليف في العراق كما اسلفنا سببة عدم استخدام الطرق الصحيحة في التغليف وردائت المواد المستخدمة وانا اجاهز لاي سؤال او استفسار منك ومن الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## الحاج تحسين (14 يونيو 2011)

اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش ابدا واعمل لاخرتك كأنك تموت غدا


----------



## مهندسه اثار (14 يونيو 2011)

معلومات قيمة ...مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على تقديم معلومات تفيد المباني وللعلم فقط أن اغلب اصحاب المباني في العراق يطلبون السعر الادنى بغض النظر عن المواصفات الفنية وهذا يؤثر على المواصفات الهندسية الناجحة لتنفيذ أعمال جيدة


----------



## الحاج تحسين (16 يونيو 2011)

بالفعل استاذي العزيز ابو عمار الاخوة في العراق يهمهم السعر قبل المواصفات وطرق العمل الصحيحة وهذا ادى الى انتشار ظاهرة التغليف بالطرق الغير صحيحة وكذلك كثرة الذين يعملون في هذا المجال وجميعهم يعمل بطريقة الاج اي السكة وكما اسلفنا انها طريقة فاشلة جدا


----------



## الحاج تحسين (18 يونيو 2011)

ومـــا مـــن كاتب إلا سـيفنى ويبقي الدهــر مــــا كتبت يداه
فــلا تكتب بكفك غيــــر شئ يـسـرك فــي القيــامـة أن تراه


----------



## الحاج تحسين (23 يونيو 2011)

أيـام عمـرك تذهب... وجميع سعيك يكتـب 
ثـم الشهيـد عليك... منك فأين اين المهرب


----------



## descovery_2000 (24 يونيو 2011)

يا حبدابالصور ا


----------



## الحاج تحسين (3 يوليو 2011)

ان قل مالي فلا خل يصاحبني
*و ان زاد مالي فكل الناس خلاني*
*فكم من عدو لاجل المال صاحبني*
*و كم من صديق لفقد المال عاداني*


----------



## محمد قدوري (4 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم شكرا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع المهم في الوقت الذي تتجه فيه القطاعات الخاصة والعامة في العراق الى التغليف بهذة المادة وللاسف فان الطريقة المتبعة هي الطرقة الثالثة وهي الاسوا كما ذكرت ومن خلال عملي كمهندس معماري اصمم وانفذ اعتقد اننا في العراق بحاجة الى مراكز تدريب وتاهيل كوادر للعمل على بدائل مواد الانهاء الحديثة ....


----------



## engawyyy (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكورييين اخواننا وانا اخوكو


----------



## engawyyy (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين على الطرح المتميز


----------



## الحاج تحسين (6 يوليو 2011)

محمد قدوري قال:


> اخي الكريم شكرا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع المهم في الوقت الذي تتجه فيه القطاعات الخاصة والعامة في العراق الى التغليف بهذة المادة وللاسف فان الطريقة المتبعة هي الطرقة الثالثة وهي الاسوا كما ذكرت ومن خلال عملي كمهندس معماري اصمم وانفذ اعتقد اننا في العراق بحاجة الى مراكز تدريب وتاهيل كوادر للعمل على بدائل مواد الانهاء الحديثة ....


 السلام عليكم يعمل البعض على تطبيق الطريقة الثالثة لانها سريعة العمل ولاكنها فاشلة جدا جدا ولان التغليف بمادة الكلادنك هي حديثة الدخول الى العراق فقد وضعت عدت مواضيع لتبصير الناس على هكذا اعمال وماهي انجح الطرق المتبعة وكيفية معرفة الطريقة الصحيحة من غير الصحيحة وانا جاهز لاي موضوع او استفسار يخص هذة المواضيع وشاكرا لردك الكريم اخي استاذ محمد


----------



## safa aldin (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحاج تحسين (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## عادل الفيصل (13 يوليو 2011)

في العراق هذا ليس كلادنك انما جريمه بحق الهندسه لسبب بسيط انه لا توجد مواصفه هندسيه للكلادنك نتمنى على الجهات المختصه ان تنجز هذه المواصفه بأسرع وقت مثلما للخرسانه و الطابوق و باقي مواد البناء

هناك طريق للتنفيذ ابشع مما ذكرت و ليس ناك شركه واحد او مختص واحد في العراق قد درس الكلادنك و مواده و حسابات العزل الحراري او الرياح انما Learning by Doing


----------



## hameedalwan (22 يوليو 2011)

نسال الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## saifalshalchy (23 يوليو 2011)

thank a lote


----------



## رائد با (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز على المعلومات


----------



## الحاج تحسين (26 أغسطس 2011)

تعلم قول لا أدري .. 
فإنك إن قلت لا أدري علموك حتى تدري !
وإن قلت أدري سألوك حتى لا تدري !


----------



## whab rzoky (29 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر للحاج ابو تحسين و لكن يا ليت لو اكو بعض التفاصيل للطريقة الاولى و قياسات و سمك البراكيتات مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الحاج تحسين (10 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا الى كل من شاهد مواضيعي وانا مستعد لاي تعاون*


----------

